
Ask HN: Web Components for production? - anmolparashar
Hackers, I&#x27;d like to use Web Components (&amp;Polymer 2.0) to build an e-commerce PWA. Do you think that&#x27;s a good idea?<p>Moreover, what should I use for Business logic? The SHOP demo by the Polymer Team is pretty dope but it lacks a backend (something I have no experience with.) In fact, I want to build the application with guest checkouts only. I&#x27;m also inclined towards Aurelia but I haven&#x27;t seen a SHOP like demo for reference.
======
ergo14
Regardless of what framework you choose you will still have to use some
backend.

